# What a day to smoke



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

It's 37 degrees with NW winds at 20mph gusting to 30 and its trying to rain. I got 2 butts and a brisket on my stumper and the temp is holding at 250 according to the nu-temp remotes. Gonna add some homemade fatties later, one stuffed with mozzarella and pepperoni.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Wahoo, lets see some PICS!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 9, 2007)

Is someone cooking today ?.........How do I know ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is someone cooking today ?.........How do I know ?



No pics, no cooks.


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Here you go:
Brisket and butts already on,









The fattie with the toothpick is a JD Italian wrapped in bacon, the other two small ones are coated in rub and crushed cheeze-it crackers then bacon, and the big homemade one in front is stuffed with pepperroni and mozzarella cheese,


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Well look at that, he is cooking today.  Nice start.  Keep it up and I will never get up from this puter.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

U wrapped a fatty in bacon...why didn't I think of that....


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

I always wrap them in bacon unless they are stuffed like the homemade one, thats the one thing Emerrill has right PORK FAT RULES!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you rub them down first or no rub and then bacon?


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Rub first then bacon, two of these I rubbed then rolled in cheeze-it cracker crumbs then wrapped in bacon.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 9, 2007)

nice lookin fatty......and bacon wrapped, yeah Dave, you wrap everything else in bacon   surprised you haven't done that yet


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 9, 2007)

I like the conehead tater idea.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 9, 2007)

wish I was there.


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2007)

I like the idea of the Cheese-it cracker crumbs.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I like the conehead tater idea.


I like Alligator clips...the temp probe fits in the hole and you clip the clip to the grate


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2007)

What Finney said.

Bacon wrapped fatty sounds good.


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's a look at the fatties


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Man those look good!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

What Puff said


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

How about some brisket.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Man, that do look tasty.  Nice job.  You probably have the same problem I do at work, I get volunteered to cook ALOT.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Sure, I'll PM you my address  
That looks great!!


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Bill I do all the cookin on my shift, gonna have eggs over easy, fried tators and brisket with gravy for breakfst when I go back saturday.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

hrchdog said:
			
		

> Bill I do all the cookin on my shift, gonna have eggs over easy, fried tators and brisket with gravy for breakfst when I go back saturday.



MMMMMMM, sound great.  Not to hijack your thread but what do you guys pay per day to eat.  I can feed two meals, lunch and dinner for $6 per person.  (If you want we can run with this in another thread.)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 9, 2007)

wow!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm a man on a diet and food like that drives me crazy!!!!  Good looking food!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking cook. Now I've got to remember to wrap my fatties in bacon!


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2007)

That all looks great.


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Peter said:
			
		

> Good looking cook --- wish I was there to supervise (and taste, of course).  LOL
> Is the pit new?  don't think I've seen shelves that clean for a long time .... sure don't look like mine



I built the pit early last summer, use a weed burner to clean racks before every cook and to get pit up to temp quicker.


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> hrchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We do breakfast and dinner for $6 per person also. You can fix a couple good meals for $26.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 9, 2007)

Bacon !


----------



## Griff (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking food.

Griff


----------



## john a (Jan 10, 2007)

Mighty fine looking grub. Do you use bulk sausage for your homemade fatties or packaged that's been reworked?

Thanks


----------



## hrchdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Bulk for the homemade ones.


----------



## john a (Jan 10, 2007)

hrchdog said:
			
		

> Bulk for the homemade ones.



Thank you,


----------

